# Cost?



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

What cost would i be looking at for a nano reef like setup coral and fish?*c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

This question is really to hard to answer without specs from you. I got my tank from Craigslist, a 240g tank for $300 and a stand from the same place for $180. So, it all depends on where you get your stuff from. Can you get it all local? Would you buy from E-Bay? Bulk Reef Supplies?


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

its gonna be a 5-10 gallon tank and i was thinking getting coral and fish from petco and supplies from their or craigslist


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I would not go anything less than 20g if you plan on coral and fish.


----------



## jburt1979 (Mar 4, 2012)

I would stay away from Petco corals/inverts and even most fish. Not much luck with them in the past, at least with my local Petco's. 

If you go through with it though it really depends on what you go with. You can go very cheap and be looking at $100 startup or you could go expensive (ie BioCube) and go up to or over $500 if you wanted.

If you're just starting out in the hobby I would suggest going bigger simply because water quality is harder to control in smaller amounts and things can go wrong quickly and it's mainly because of that pico/small nano reefs end up costing more in the end.


----------



## mzwygart (May 7, 2012)

I just got an 8g Aqueon cube. I love it and the led lights that come with it are very nice. I paid $120 for it and only bought a few smaller pieces of live rock to start it then built the rest of my live rock with pieces that already had corals attached to it. You will be limited on space so this seemed better to me than getting all my rock at once and then just using small frag plugs. I added two clown fish but limiting it just those two fish.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 18, 2012)

mzwygart said:


> I just got an 8g Aqueon cube. I love it and the led lights that come with it are very nice. I paid $120 for it and only bought a few smaller pieces of live rock to start it then built the rest of my live rock with pieces that already had corals attached to it. You will be limited on space so this seemed better to me than getting all my rock at once and then just using small frag plugs. I added two clown fish but limiting it just those two fish.


Isn't 8 gallons a bit small for clown fish? I thought they needed at least 20 gallons.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Isn't 8 gallons a bit small for clown fish? I thought they needed at least 20 gallons.


Yes sir, you would be correct in that assumption. Once the rock and substrate are added, you rleft with like 3-4 gallons of water.


----------



## Nick1258 (Jul 5, 2012)

You may add a goby or 2 or some damsels but no clowns they are very active fish and need some amount of room to swim, also IMO a no no on petco I bought 2 clowns from them which both had ich. 80% of reviews I read after we're negative about petco livestock supply, so be careful.


----------



## nanonat (Jul 24, 2012)

I started with a 10 gallon and it does depend on what you get and the types of corals, then that depends on the type of lighting you will need. I think I spent about $400 on that tank. Stay away from petco, not healthy and over priced, as least go to your local fish store. I'd say if you can buy from other reefers, because his/her sand and rock is already established, as well as, coral frags. Good Luck!


----------



## bcsman (Aug 13, 2012)

I built my first nano tank which was a JBJ and it cost around $200 to stock and setup.


----------

